# Rascal <3



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

_Rascal_

_The day I met you_
_I felt inside my heart_
_That we would bond_

_Your outter warmth_
_Keeps my soul alive_
_When we're apart_
_I'm so lonely_

_I need to look into_
_Those eyes of yours_
_That speak to me_
_Ever so silently_

_I just need you to know_
_That I love you_


----------

